# The Car (1977)



## Starbeast (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## Rodders (Jun 14, 2011)

I remember seeing this and enjoying it as a child a long time ago. I'm not too sure of i could sit through it now though.


----------



## Starbeast (Jun 14, 2011)

Rodders said:


> I remember seeing this and enjoying it as a child a long time ago. I'm not too sure of i could sit through it now though.


 
I still enjoy watching this movie, it does have good replay value, it's a cult classic now. I really like looking at that custom made vehicle and seeing so many familiar actors from the past.


----------



## Diggler (Jun 15, 2011)

We caught this on TV a few weeks back and it was woeful. I must admit, I used to love absurd cinema (I used to collect the stuff), but as I've gotten older my taste for it has waned significantly.

Seeing you are a bad movie connoisseur Starbeast, I want you to track down *Mr No Legs* and *For Y'ur Height Only*... You'll love them!


----------



## Starbeast (Jun 15, 2011)

*Absurd Cinema*



Diggler said:


> We caught this on TV a few weeks back and it was woeful. I must admit, I used to love absurd cinema (I used to collect the stuff), but as I've gotten older my taste for it has waned significantly.
> 
> Seeing you are a bad movie connoisseur Starbeast, I want you to track down *Mr No Legs* and *For Y'ur Height Only*... You'll love them!


 
I'm sort of like you now, I used to really like the weirdest movies I could find, but now I'm "picky" as to what to watch for (I like how you refer to it) Absurd Cinema, I pick out the best of the worst, or the coolest of the weird.

However, _Mr No Legs_ reminds of a cult classic movie called _The Crippled Masters_, it's about two men who lost limbs and became fantastic martial artists. I got the movie by accident when I purchased a DVD pack of Kung Fu movies, it had films I really liked on it and it only cost a fist full of dollars (8 bucks). I watched _The Crippled Masters_ and was pleased at how good it was. Unfortunately _Mr No Legs_ doesn't have that appeal for me, but I did like watching the clip because I've never seen it before.

As for _For Y'ur Height Only_, funny, but it didn't grab me, it was another flick I've never seen. You should create a thread called "Absurd Cinema", I'd add to it *Diggler*, because most of the time the trailers for these films show the best parts of these bad movies anyway.


----------



## Diggler (Jun 16, 2011)

Hehe... yeah Crippled Masters was another in the "amputation action" series of films from the 70's LOL

An absurd cinema thread may be quite good. People can dredge up trailers for the worst films they can think of.


----------



## Starbeast (Jun 16, 2011)

Diggler said:


> An absurd cinema thread may be quite good. People can dredge up trailers for the worst films they can think of.


 
Absolutely! 

Here's a photo of the die cast collector's edtion of the CAR.​


----------



## Diggler (Jun 16, 2011)

Nice! The CAR was an impressive beast!


----------

